# Sage Machine Returns Question



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Hi - can I check when people on here have returned their Sage machines for replacements, have you also returned the accessories (i.e. milk jug, portafilter, tamper, baskets, razor tool and blanking disk) or just sent back the machine? I don't have an issue returning the accessories, but would prefer to keep them as spares if they are only going to be binned off. I know that the machines are generally repaired and then sold on, but was wondering whether this would be with the second hand accessories, or whether they would provide new accessories as standard.


----------



## Alj6 (Aug 15, 2021)

Did you return all the accessories? I have a return label to return the machine but getting anymore info is difficult.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

That doesn't surprise me - their customer service is absolutely shocking!


----------



## longhardgrind (Mar 17, 2017)

If you are returning for repair, to Coffee Classics, you only send the basic machine; not even the water tank.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

if you're returning for replacement, they expect you to include all the accessories.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

This is what I was told when I asked the question - they said that the new unit will come with all the new accessories - which it did.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

dutchy101 said:


> This is what I was told when I asked the question - they said that the new unit will come with all the new accessories - which it did.


 yes, same. the new unit was exactly that, brand new retail unit in box.


----------

